
What if Covid-19 were a Jira ticket? – A Lesson in Bug Prevention - tygertec
https://medium.com/@tygertec/what-if-covid-19-were-a-jira-ticket-a-lesson-in-bug-prevention-ad87db828dd0
======
tygertec
Canonical link: [https://www.tygertec.com/covid-19-jira-ticket-bug-
prevention...](https://www.tygertec.com/covid-19-jira-ticket-bug-prevention/)

~~~
drernie
Best thing written yet about what to do after we survive this crisis!

